# Most chocolate/cocoa flavor?



## Robb01 (Jun 2, 2006)

So I was smelling my cigars earlier  and i came across a tabamex that smelled like creamy chocolate, hopefully it will taste like that. Anyways, that got me to wondering, what is the cigar that has the most chocolaty/cocoay aroma/taste to it? I need to try these as I am a chocoholic, thanks for any suggestions


----------



## weasel (May 22, 2006)

try a cuab generoses


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

Drew Estate Java.

They are not the best cigars, but I think they smell the most chocolaty. read review here. Some people at the shop absolutly love them, so if you have never tried them and love chocolate you may want to give it a whirl.


----------



## Robb01 (Jun 2, 2006)

Bobb said:


> Drew Estate Java.
> 
> They are not the best cigars, but I think they smell the most chocolaty. read review here. Some people at the shop absolutly love them, so if you have never tried them and love chocolate you may want to give it a whirl.


I have had a drew estate kahlua (i know i know) but it was a very enjoyable smoke, you could definately taste the kahlua flavor in it and I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

Robb01 said:


> I have had a drew estate kahlua (i know i know) but it was a very enjoyable smoke, you could definately taste the kahlua flavor in it and I really enjoyed it.


Then I would try the Java. Like I said, it is a very popular smoke at the shop I work at


----------



## BigBen2 (Jun 4, 2006)

Java Toro was my very first box purchase. Great for a change of pace with a strong cup of coffee.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

The most chocolatey, non-artificially flavored cigar I have tried is the Arturo Fuente Work of Art Maduro.


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

I find the rocky patel vintage 1990 robusto to be semi-chocolate flavored.


----------



## smokemifyagotem (Mar 12, 2003)

There are a lot of cigars that taste "similar" to chocolate, but not REALLY like chocolate (ex. Padron thousand series, CAO maduros). There are a select few I have had that actually taste JUST like cocoa though. One was a cohiba exquisito that was a little cocoa bomb and the other was a PAM Pyramid I had a few years back that I can honestly saw tasted JUST like Nestle Quick. I was smoking them w/ my buddy while tailgating at a Springsteen concert and he looked at me and said "are these flavored"? They were unreal..:dr


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

Montesino maduro. I found it to taste like a milkshake. It is rich and creamy with a heavy taste of cocoa.


----------



## Robb01 (Jun 2, 2006)

thanks guys, if anyone has any singles of these theyd be interested in selling, please send me a pm


----------



## al two (Jul 7, 2005)

Java would definately be chocolatey
i'll second the Padron X000 adn CAO maduro
Onyx Reserve
ERDM double maduro
Torano exodus gold


if you're a chocohlic, just grab almost any maduro or chocolatey looking cigar, munch on some hershey's kisses, and get a glass of chocolate milk or hot chocolate. that should send you spinnin.......


----------



## Robb01 (Jun 2, 2006)

Lance said:


> Montesino maduro. I found it to taste like a milkshake. It is rich and creamy with a heavy taste of cocoa.


which maduro, i found several montesino maduros when doing a search


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

Lance said:


> Montesino maduro. I found it to taste like a milkshake. It is rich and creamy with a heavy taste of cocoa.


*I'm about to say that lance. 
I still remember the great blind taste of you with Moki (hope I spell it right)*


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

I like the Java Wafe and tonight I had a full size java-corona sized. It was so rich I couldn't finish it-too rich for after dinner. I think the wafes are a perfect size for a sweet rich flavored smoke.


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

Some padrons do but many cigars have hints of these pre-light draw but the taste changes once lit. try just clipping the cap off and drawing a bit before you light and youll discover a host a new tastes!


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

I m surprised...  no one mentioned 


:r  :r


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Lance said:


> Montesino maduro. I found it to taste like a milkshake. It is rich and creamy with a heavy taste of cocoa.


Ba da BING, ba da BOOM (just back from NY, sorry). My thought exactly. Decent OTB, stunning if aged and blooming - makes you want to chew the taste. Underdiscussed, midpriced, overperformer - chocolate milk shake.


----------



## Fireman_UK (Mar 14, 2006)

I get hints of chocolate every time I smoke a Padron 2000. Delicious!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

CigarGal said:


> I like the Java Wafe and tonight I had a full size java-corona sized. It was so rich I couldn't finish it-too rich for after dinner. I think the wafes are a perfect size for a sweet rich flavored smoke.


Rob01 very good post, Ive been asking and looking for the same kind of smokes. Ive had the CAO Maduro, onxy reserve and the both of them are what your looking for. I havent had the others like the patel vintage 1990 but the 92 was ok. If anyone is willing to do a trade for some of your samples I would like to do so, PM me.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Robb I'd say a Padron 64 maduro.PM your addy and I'll send a sample Thanks for tip on the Montisino guys!It's on the pick up list now...Dave


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

You will love the PAM's...they are fantastic. Another great thing about them, is that if you get hooked on them, you don't have to worry about balancing you checkbook anymore (cuz it'll be at $0 like mine is...DAMN YOU PADRON!!  )


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

Robb01 said:


> which maduro, i found several montesino maduros when doing a search


Well the only have one line, so any size that you are partial too.

I like something with a 48 ring gauge myself. Think it gives a nice blend between wrapper and filler.

Also, as stated, you have to let them rest for a few months to really get the flavor. Cigar shops tend to keep them on the wet side, and it makes it a bit sour I think.


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

for me the arturo fuente 858 tasted pretty creamy and chocolaty, gotta get me some more of those just thinking about it makes me want to light one up.


----------



## Robb01 (Jun 2, 2006)

Awesome replies everyone, I actually found a montesino maduro that i have laying in my humi. I tried the tabamex last night, and it was as good as it smelt pre-light. Its probably one of the most enjoyable cigars ive had to date. Im def. going to try that montesino before too long as well. Thanks again


----------



## Jason Love III (Apr 30, 2005)

One smoke I actually crave when I want a cocoa/chocolately kinda profile is anything in the La Aroma de Cuba line. Especially love the pyramides. NICE. :dr


----------



## air1070 (Jun 24, 2006)

the Ashton Maduro I had a few weeks ago was pretty chocolatey.


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

Bobb said:


> Drew Estate Java.
> 
> They are not the best cigars, but I think they smell the most chocolaty. read review here. Some people at the shop absolutly love them, so if you have never tried them and love chocolate you may want to give it a whirl.


I would say that they smell really chocolaty. But the tabacco taste comes through a lot more than you would think. A nice mild, sweet taste, but I wouldn't call it very chocolatey. :2


----------



## Catalyst Paintball (Jul 23, 2006)

I have 2 Java Wafes and a Java in big boy 58 Ring on order...

I'm excited to see how these smoke.


----------



## Fireman_UK (Mar 14, 2006)

Every time I smoke a Padron 2000 I get lovely hints of chocolate. In fact, that decides todays smoke.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Samples are loaded Robb.Launching mon. a.m. ...Dave


----------



## Robb01 (Jun 2, 2006)

dlevine1 said:


> Samples are loaded Robb.Launching mon. a.m. ...Dave


Very much appreciated, thank you again.


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

Corona Gigante said:


> The most chocolatey, non-artificially flavored cigar I have tried is the Arturo Fuente Work of Art Maduro.


:tpd:

Definately AF WAOM...the Onyx Reserve is pretty close too.


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

Hemingway Maduros
Anejo's
Torano Exodus gold
5 Vegas "A"
Perdomo ESV


----------



## Gordie (Dec 31, 2005)

I can't believe that this thread has gone this far and nobody has mentioned the 2005 Monte D EL. I bought one 10 box of these, and I tried one to see how they were. I have never had a cigar with more chocolate (admittedly, I don't smoke flavored cigars). The other 9 are resting for a few years. Get them while they're still available.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Mister MaDuroo said:


> Ba da BING, ba da BOOM (just back from NY, sorry). My thought exactly. Decent OTB, stunning if aged and blooming - makes you want to chew the taste. Underdiscussed, midpriced, overperformer - chocolate milk shake.


Per yours and Lance's reviews,I picked up 3 at my B&M today.They only had a few robustos left,all the way on the bottom shelf and to my delight they had some light bloom.I've had one and wow very rich and complex! Thanks for the tip...Dave


----------



## luckybandit (Jul 9, 2006)

Wanted to try one of these drew estate java's today, my wife luvs chocolate but got out late and my local shop was closed. maybe during the week. any other's you recommend in chocolate!
bandit


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Gordie said:


> I can't believe that this thread has gone this far and nobody has mentioned the 2005 Monte D EL. I bought one 10 box of these, and I tried one to see how they were. I have never had a cigar with more chocolate (admittedly, I don't smoke flavored cigars). The other 9 are resting for a few years. Get them while they're still available.


 :tpd:


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

luckybandit said:


> Wanted to try one of these drew estate java's today, my wife luvs chocolate but got out late and my local shop was closed. maybe during the week. any other's you recommend in chocolate!
> bandit


I had a Waif I think it was?A wafer of about 1/4 inch thickness. I dont smoke flavored smokes but a BOTL talked me into it,It was tastey and quite sweet.Not my cup of tea though.Hope that helped...Dave


----------



## mikestod (May 10, 2006)

Victor Sinclair Vintage Select box-pressed maduro. Extremely complex flavor that tastes more chacolaty than any other sticks i have sampled to date. They're pretty cheap through cbid. I haven't had many of the ones described above though. Just the Padrons and 5 vegas. And I'm not all that great at identifying flavors either.


----------

